

Charting Library (PHP) - LiveTimeCards

Looking for a nice charting library that can integrate closely with PHP, prefer object oriented. Flash or Non-Flash based. I would prefer static images, but Flash offers nice eye candy. I just need the basics; line, bar, pie, with labels, keys, and coloring options.<p>I am looking at Open Flash Charts, but the download comes with a lot of files, and seems very bloated.<p>Also looking at Google Charts, but again looks a little nasty to use.<p>What have you all used and liked? Thanks.
======
amrithk
amcharts.com is great. They have really good customizable flash charts and I
believe they have PHP support as well. We code in PHP and we are very
satisfied with their charting tools

